# What has been your best job?



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

09/10/2001 I had just got back to Augusta Georgia from a job in St Paul (21 hours of driving) My brother and one of my cousins called, said they had just passed their JW test and wanted me to show them the ropes of the road, we drove 12 hours to LU#456 New Brunswich NJ, right after the tragedy in New York city, The 3 of us got a call to build an emergency stock exchange for Normora. 3/4 emt on the floor, working around the clock we were sent to the Marriott (on the company's dime)for 8 hours naps but stayed on the clock.We all were told every day how much the company appreciated us even being there, and to my knowledge no arguments the whole 4 weeks. When the job was over and we were on our way these 2 young Jws had just made $23,000 in the first 4 weeks as a journeyman and we all had one great experience doing electrical work in such a tragic time in American history.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Peaker Plant in Stanton CA. 3 1/2 months of seven twelves, JW's were pulling 16k a month. Made alot of $$ but never any time to spend it though while the job was going.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Best job I ever had... well, it sucked while I worked there, but they kept direct depositing bi-weekly pay for almost 7 months after I quit. That probably made it one of the better jobs I ever had. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Best job I ever had... well, it sucked while I worked there, but they kept direct depositing bi-weekly pay for almost 7 months after I quit. That probably made it one of the better jobs I ever had. :thumbsup:


That really happened? When the administrator found out what was going on did she **** a brick?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That really happened? When the administrator found out what was going on did she **** a brick?


Company was in the process of a buyout, so I guess it fell off the radar. Ne'er a word from anyone.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Company I worked for got bought out. New outfit used computer-printed paychecks.

One week, I open my check. It's made out to me for $25752.00. I had no idea where that number came from until I looked at the check number...... 25752.

So I went to the bank with a paycheck for just south of $26K.

It took Payroll a couple weeks to find out this check overdrew their account by about $25K.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Company was in the process of a buyout, so I guess it fell off the radar. Ne'er a word from anyone.


So you pocketed the cash? Nice. I don't feel so bad about leaving my wire scraps on the end of fishtapes now.
:thumbup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Company I worked for got bought out. New outfit used computer-printed paychecks.
> 
> One week, I open my check. It's made out to me for $25752.00. I had no idea where that number came from until I looked at the check number...... 25752.
> 
> ...


What ever happened with that Ken? Did they come after you?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> What ever happened with that Ken? Did they come after you?



They didn't 'come after me', they just wanted their money back. I went to the bank and got a cashiers' check.

But damn, it was nice to have it in my checking account for a couple weeks.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> What ever happened with that Ken? Did they come after you?


 I just can not believe someone had the male fortitude to cash it and wow the bank teller I hope got a tip. Another job I had at the Mystic Power House in Boston, went out as a Electrical Welder (was told by the BA that I was only to weld) in 8 months I grossed over $90,000 and only burned 485 rods. During this time I lived in a condo on Hampton Beach and since I worked night shift, I got very little sleep.I was treated well on and off the job and it a fond memory in my life.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> I just can not believe someone had the male fortitude to cash it ..........


I didn't cash it. I deposited it.

I normally took out $100 cash for gas, lunch, incidentals. But that week I was feeling rather flush, so I took $200. Teller just looked at the check & deposit slip, and asked how I wanted the $200.



Brother Noah said:


> .....wow the bank teller I hope got a tip.....


Uh, no.


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Back in the day I used to take service calls for a certain establishment. The ladies always treated me very well and made me feel very welcome. As long as I documented the time as a long lunch the old man would just let it slide.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Best job? Being a mom.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Best job? Being a mom.


Do you have exclusive rights to that? :whistling2::laughing:

Can Dads and Husbands have a share?:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Shado said:


> Can Dads and Husbands have a share?:thumbup::laughing:


Absolutely, my friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I am shocked and stymied that frequent advocates of personal responsibility and honesty would take advantage of human error for further financial gain at the expense of a hard working capitalist owner or company.

Human nature prevails again I suppose.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

JayH said:


> I am shocked and stymied that frequent advocates of personal responsibility and honesty would take advantage of human error for further financial gain at the expense of a hard working capitalist owner or company.
> 
> Human nature prevails again I suppose.



I would thank this post a million times if I could:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I didn't cash it. I deposited it.
> 
> I normally took out $100 cash for gas, lunch, incidentals. But that week I was feeling rather flush, so I took $200. Teller just looked at the check & deposit slip, and asked how I wanted the $200.
> 
> ...


480sparky thank you for the clarification. Being human we all make mistakes how we repond to those mistakes is what determines who we are in my opinion.
Another fond memory I have on a job was the Church school we did on our days off in ST Paul (I really enjoyed puting in a quality job and receiving a heart felt thank you) When I showed up at the opening ceremony one sunday in my suit the preacher said "you clean up nice Noah" then he looked down at my shoes and said "oops" What you can not wear flip flops with your suit?


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

The job I have now is the best and the worst all in one! I am an Electrical Inspector for the DOD, working on US bases in Iraq.

It's the best because; the work I am doing is literally saving the lives of military members serving our great country, and the pay is REALLY good!:thumbsup:

It's the worst because I am living in a foreign country 7,000 miles away from my family.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive gotten a few service calls to Playboy when i was 19-20.

Worked in the fed in chicago fixing some proof machines. 

Working for NCR at the HQ... You get to see some cool ****

The mcdonalds HQ has some really cool stuff too. 

I also got to work at a lot of the victoria secrets around the country. vegas being one of them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

My best job was when a vendor of mine took notice that I had quit my job with Phillips Petroleum (Now Chevron) and gave me an office job/sales paying twice as much as I was making busting my ass all day.

I must say this post gave me a chuckle. Two union haters that would take money that was not theirs and then a union guy steps up and says something. Now that is cool. Aint it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> My best job was when a vendor of mine took notice that I had quit my job with Phillips Petroleum (Now Chevron) and gave me an office job/sales paying twice as much as I was making busting my ass all day.
> 
> I must say this post gave me a chuckle. Two union haters that would take money that was not theirs and then a union guy steps up and says something. Now that is cool. Aint it supposed to be the other way around?



I knew they were going to want the money back. And I gave it to them once they discovered their mistake.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> During this time I lived in a condo on Hampton Beach


If those sands could talk.....

Spent many nights at Hampton late '80s


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> If those sands could talk.....
> 
> Spent many nights at Hampton late '80s


I lived there for about a year and a half, once in July with the heat in the high 90's I decided I would take a dip in the ocean.I put the trunks on, went to the beach and stuck my foot in which turned purple, so that was the extent of my swimming at Hampton Beach the entire time I lived there. Awesome place though, I especially enjoyed during the summer months every Wednesday night fireworks (awesome display)


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I knew they were going to want the money back. And I gave it to them once they discovered their mistake.


The moment you deposited the check *knowing* it was a mistake was when you committed a crime. It's called theft. I would think that amount of money would be a felony or at least grand theft. If you worked for me you would have gone to jail and lost your job. Geez! What were you thinking? :whistling2:

480, Your crime is not as bad as Shunk's IMO. He willfully accepted money and kept the money knowing it was not his. Both of you should be ashamed of yourselves. And why would you actually admit to this when you are such upstanding citizens on this forum? Some times I have to wonder. Then I realize I am on the internet. :no:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I still can't believe a guy got paid $500 a rod to be a welder.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It took Payroll a couple weeks to find out this check *overdrew their account by about $25K*.


This aspect of this post is the portion that I find most intriguing.

Someone's account began bouncing checks right and left because they were overdrawn by a whopping $25K.

After a couple of weeks of tracing monies here and there they manage to figure out that Joe Blow was overpaid. At this point Joe says, "Oh yeah, I thought there was something different about my check!"

"Sorry I did not notice that before I deposited it, but as you know, I am a committed, hard working, loyal employee, so I have no problem giving you back the unearned money, I just wish I had noticed before I deposited the check so that you would have avoided all the hassle of explaining to vendors and other employees why their checks bounced."

"Oh thank you so much Joe, we thought it was something like that!"




And this one time, at band camp, I caught the hugest fish! The picture weighed three pounds! :whistling2:


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

JayH said:


> This aspect of this post is the portion that I find most intriguing.
> 
> Someone's account began bouncing checks right and left because they were overdrawn by a whopping $25K.
> 
> ...



Yea but you're not thinking about the obvious... it could have been that one thought they were such a hard worker and such a value to the company that it was no mistake but more of a "thank you" for their loyal service to the company! :innocent: :no:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually Chris, what I was hoping for was...

"...My sincerest apologies as I was in an alcohol induced haze the past few days...this event never actually occurred...but because of my substantial inebriation at the time of the post, I made outlandish claims that have become an embarrassment to myself, my family, and my colleagues at ET.com. 

I sincerely regret any humiliation I have inflicted on the aforementioned parties and throw my reputation upon the mercy of my respected asscociates."


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

The best job I have had was wiring a newly built 200k sq.ft. manufacturing building. It had 600 tons of A/C and was kept at 70ºF year 'round. The building owner provided electric boom and scissor lifts and all the occasional "grunt" help when ever needed. All the employees were friendly and went out of their way to be helpful. When the job was completed the company started a continuous improvement program where they re-arranged a production department every 3 weeks requiring electric to be moved/added/removed. It was 28 months of clean, comfortable, pleasant work. I would fax a T&M invoice every Friday evening and they would have a check for me the following Monday morning. To top it all, it was only 5 miles from my house!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> ...........Geez! What were you thinking?.............



What was I thinking?

Well, I'd try to explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand it. I had good reason to do it, and it's far too long of a story to explain here.

Suffice it to say, I did it to make a point. And I did just that.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> What was I thinking?
> 
> Well, I'd try to explain it to you, but you wouldn't understand it. I had good reason to do it, and it's far too long of a story to explain here.
> 
> Suffice it to say, I did it to make a point. And I did just that.


That's too bad.

I think that there is no point you could make (based upon your post history) that would not be intellectually dishonest.

I'm _*honestly* _disappointed. But I suppose that is my own fault for always giving the benefit of the doubt.

My earnest wish at this point would be that this would be a youthful indescretion, but my observance of human nature (and your recent respone) would not surprise me to find out otherwise.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> I think that there is no point you could make (based upon your post history) that would not be intellectually dishonest.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's enough forum bandwidth to explain it in enough detail for you to understand why I did it. It was not 'youthful indescretion' at all.

However, it did work. $25K got management's attention better than I imagined.


----------



## 600 Volt Sparky (Apr 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't think there's enough forum bandwidth to explain it in enough detail for you to understand why I did it. It was not 'youthful indescretion' at all.
> 
> However, it did work. $25K got management's attention better than I imagined.


 
 YOU'RE THE ONE WHO BROUGHT IT UP, YOU HORSE'S BEHIND, YOU'RE A CROOK IN MY EYES AS WELL AS THE OTHER GOOD STANDING MEMBERS HERE.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> $25K got management's attention better than I imagined.


I'm sure it did.

You're quite the hero then I suppose.

Maybe I'm honest to a fault, but if I have a grievance with anyone, I address it directly. 

This comes from an old JW of mine a couple of decades ago. He knew I was aggravated and advised me "Say what is on your mind, even if it makes your voice shake."

The back door approach used in your instance is, shall I say, juvenile.

And I guess I should probably thank you at this point for adding another layer of skin to my hide.

Freakin' humans.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> I'm sure it did.
> 
> You're quite the hero then I suppose.
> 
> ...


Again, you're making far too many assumptions and trying to invoke your experiences into my then situation. That just won't work. Not now, not ever. 

I tried the front door, as you are suggesting. I tried the side door. I tried the garage door. I tried every window. I tried to climb down the chimney, snake through the mail slot, tried the old coal chute and even crawl up the sewer line to get to where I needed to be. The back door, however juvenile you may assume it to be, was the only option that availed itself to me. I saw the opportunity, and took it. Simple as that.

The circumstances are far too complicated to even try to explain here. The events involved were spread out over four year.

Say what you will from here on out. I am done discussing the matter.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

As am I.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Again, you're making far too many assumptions and trying to invoke your experiences into my then situation. That just won't work. Not now, not ever.
> 
> I tried the front door, as you are suggesting. I tried the side door. I tried the garage door. I tried every window. I tried to climb down the chimney, snake through the mail slot, tried the old coal chute and even crawl up the sewer line to get to where I needed to be. The back door, however juvenile you may assume it to be, was the only option that availed itself to me. I saw the opportunity, and took it. Simple as that.
> 
> ...



The one thing I hear over and over again... if I recall correctly once from you even, if things aren't working out leave and find something that's works for "you". :detective:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

In my case, it was my passive-aggressive response to being laid off two days after the expiration of the Warn Act provisions. They saved the layoff of the few most expensive guys until the Warn Act expired from the last big round of layoffs. I bought a CD's with the money, a few at a time, in case they ever wanted it back. Two years after the date on the last check, I spent the money on stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> The one thing I hear over and over again... if I recall correctly once from you even, if things aren't working out leave and find something that's works for "you". :detective:


Yea. I must be stupid or something, trying something else when what's going on now isn't working out for me.

I once lived under a bridge, but I didn't like that very well, so I got a job and moved into a house. Man, like that was a dumb move.

I was hungry every day because I didn't have money to buy food, so I got a job so I could have money to buy food to cure my hunger. Again, a dumb decision.

I had to walk everywhere I wanted to go, which was kind of inconvenient and time-consuming. So I got a job so I could make payments on a truck. Man, what that ever the wrong thing to do.

I wore the same clothes every day, and I started to look shabby. So I got a job so I could buy some work clothes. Did that ever make the wrong fashion statement!

I used to go down to the river to bathe, once a month whether I needed to or not. Now that I live in a house, I bathe daily. Geez, people sure look at me strangely for _that_!

Yep. I sure keep making bad decisions when it comes to improving my life.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

600 Volt Sparky said:


> YOU'RE THE ONE WHO BROUGHT IT UP, YOU HORSE'S BEHIND, YOU'RE A CROOK IN MY EYES AS WELL AS THE OTHER GOOD STANDING MEMBERS HERE.


OK. Who has the troll spray?


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yea. I must be stupid or something, trying something else when what's going on now isn't working out for me.
> 
> I once lived under a bridge, but I didn't like that very well, so I got a job and moved into a house. Man, like that was a dumb move.
> 
> ...



Exactly... I agree with you 110%...

If things were that bad... instead of depositing the money to make a point you should have heeded your own advice. :icon_wink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris21 said:


> Exactly... I agree with you 110%...
> 
> If things were that bad... instead of depositing the money to make a point you should have heeded your own advice. :icon_wink:



I did. About two months later, I found employment elsewhere.

Two years after that, they went out of business.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> In my case, it was my passive-aggressive response to being laid off two days after the expiration of the Warn Act provisions. They saved the layoff of the few most expensive guys until the Warn Act expired from the last big round of layoffs. I bought a CD's with the money, a few at a time, in case they ever wanted it back. Two years after the date on the last check, I spent the money on stuff.


 Silly Silly man. :no: 



480sparky said:


> Yea. I must be stupid or something, trying something else when what's going on now isn't working out for me.
> 
> I once lived under a bridge, but I didn't like that very well, so I got a job and moved into a house. Man, like that was a dumb move.
> 
> ...


Whats next, bible verses? Pathetic. You cannot wiggle out this easy. I thought you said "last word". Let it go. You stole money. No one is perfect.



Fredman said:


> OK. Who has the troll spray?


A troll that can smell s**t when he hears it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> ........ I thought you said "last word". Let it go...........


I did, and I have. This is a different matter.



John Valdes said:


> .......... No one is perfect.


Including you.



John Valdes said:


> Now watch everyone. MDSkunk is a moderator. How long do you think I will survive this?


I'm gonna guess............ nothing will happen.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

A thread started to rejoice over fond memories of a JOB enjoyed turns into a ****z storm by all of us trying to pick out minnor details in anothers post to show others how bad that person is, is this a joke or what? We are all in the electrical field of work with like minded experiences we CAN help each other but it takes a little effort (I say less than what is being used to cause anger) I am shocked that more have not shared their fond memory of work but with the fear of another trying to damn them for a mistake and or a misprint one could see why others have hesitated to post on this subject. I think that if a contractor made such a mistake with us we would have to live that time frame to know for sure exactly how we would react. All our lives are ruled by fear and morals. I personally have been shorted on my check before and you can bet I raised a concern but again that not the issue of the thread is it?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Brother Noah said:


> A thread started to rejoice over fond memories of a JOB enjoyed turns into a ****z storm by all of us trying to pick out minnor details in anothers post to show others how bad that person is, is this a joke or what? We are all in the electrical field of work with like minded experiences we CAN help each other but it takes a little effort (I say less than what is being used to cause anger) I am shocked that more have not shared their fond memory of work but with the fear of another trying to damn them for a mistake and or a misprint one could see why others have hesitated to post on this subject. I think that if a contractor made such a mistake with us we would have to live that time frame to know for sure exactly how we would react. All our lives are ruled by fear and morals. I personally have been shorted on my check before and you can bet I raised a concern but again that not the issue of the thread is it?


They will still hate you. Give it a break.
It's very rare for the shoe to be on this foot. You better enjoy it while you can BROTHER!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Deleted by author. Sorry.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, what a bunch of weenies.  :laughing:

Unless you have lead a life of perfection, like I have, what makes you eligible to judge? :notworthy:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

some of my best jobs have been working in a famous persons house, working in a penthouse for a week with a view of the city jand cake work, Working the overnight with a bunch of cool guys at a Marshals reno, Installed cell site services all over the tri state area, and a short stint in a hospital. It would have been the ultimat dream job for guys that like to hang out. My favorite was working on a public project making 74 bucks an hour for two weeks.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been thinking about this for a while. I have worked in many places that had very specific things that were really cool at times and sucked at others. All that said and done, the best was Security duty in Oki or Bermuda, working an 8 hour shift and getting to scuba dive in my free time, yeah it has more to do with location but made great memories.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> I have been thinking about this for a while. I have worked in many places that had very specific things that were really cool at times and sucked at others. All that said and done, the best was Security duty in Oki or Bermuda, working an 8 hour shift and getting to scuba dive in my free time, yeah it has more to do with location but made great memories.


I agree with some of what you post.I have had some awesome times in different parts of the USA while working there so it made my stay there more enjoyable. There have been time though that the job went smooth,I felt I was being productive and was treated with respect while on that said job, therefore it was more of the job than the location. When a majority of the people involved with the job put their heart into a project to make it work and when all is completed most have their happy tank filled to the brim, it seems more productive to me.


----------



## TOO_SL:IM (May 13, 2010)

MY god is there not a thread in here that does mot get hijacked sheesh.
One of mine Safco field in Seattle,for most of the first season they kept 4 of us on for every home game,just in case it might rain;I guess they had little faith in those 1hp motors that closed the roof,Double Bubble and a huge base ball fan. ( roof worked flawless better than the weatherman .


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Working in St Thomas usvi after hurrican Marylyn in 96-97, I worked in two private resorts right on the water, Sugar Bay, and Renaissance Grand Beach Resort. plus some stuff downtown. although I had a terrible view from my apartment.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

From 1992-1998 once a year for 1 week I worked for CBS sports at the Masters.Most of the day was spent just getting ready to do 1 or 2 shots, There was always food catered and they paid us New York scale.I guess the biggest perk of this job was being on the other side of the line on the coarse with the golfers though. Some were nice and would Bs or give autographs to the fans but most were well lets say a hole is about as nice as I can put it. Ian Woosman wow one thing he was not short of (TEMPER) I am not the biggest fan of the sport but I did enjoy the experience and got paid good for it.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

My best job? the next job, and then hopefully the next job, and then the next job, and then the next job, and then; oh well you get the idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The one I have now.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

After 4 months of working in a rendering plant that processed dead, bloated cattle and horse carcasses, I'd have to say that every other job was the best in comparison. Even with work being so slim right now I'd probably go round up grocery carts at a Wal-Mart before I ever went back out there.....


----------

